# T2 Lighting Specs



## Dreamweaver (May 31, 2009)

Hey all, I recently stumbled upon these : 


> *T- 2 Aquarium Lamps and Fixtures*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering/hoping that somebody might have some experience with or more info about (such as spectral graph) I'm thinking about putting 4 of these (2 on either side) together with 1 or 2 of these


> *Sun Blaze 4' T5 Fluorescent Strip Light*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(with pink T5('s)) over my planted 55 gal.
Here's the best part, 
*#302; 13 Watt HO Fixture for T-2, INCLUDING bulb! - $29.99
• The 302 model has clear rotating directional lenses, the newest innovation in sub miniature T2 or T5 lights!
*#301; 13 Watt HO Fixture for T-2, INCLUDING bulb! - $25.99
Special- $19.99
Sun Blaze 4' T5 Fluorescent Strip Light Price: $32.00
Summery : 106W $112-$152 , 160W $144-$184[smilie=n:[smilie=n:[smilie=n:
I eagerly await comments &/or suggestions. Thanks, Dreamweaver


----------



## Dreamweaver (May 31, 2009)

Hello........ Is This Thing On?????


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

This is a cheap Chinese thing. For $20 a piece could be given a try. Don't get too excited about it though.

Very few people have tried T2 lamps. You will be one of the first to try it for a planted tank. Please do and post a report here.

These T2s are not meant for aquariums but to mount under kitchen cabinets. They may be fine for aquariums - the Kelvin seems good, but of course means little. It would make sense to use them with a reflector (good design, like for a T5) but I don't think anyone makes one fora T2.

--Nikolay


----------



## rsn48 (Mar 26, 2010)

This guy loves T2's and I have a lot of respect of his opinions, well researched and he's the fellow at the site you have listed. I've tried to find them locally as I don't want to do mail order every time I need a new bulb, but not much luck so far.


----------

